# Plowing Coastal NJ



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Here's a few pictures and quick clips from Hercules!


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

The videos..


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice pic/video, big lot!


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

ken643;1707795 said:


> Nice pic/video, big lot!


The first photo is a small storage place, second two are a medical facility, and then the last three are a larger storage facility. All these were subcontracts.


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

crazyboy;1733877 said:


>


Nice videos fellow New Jersian, Big properties.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Danny, those headlights are tall!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

crazyboy;1707813 said:


> The first photo is a small storage place, second two are a medical facility, and then the last three are a larger storage facility. All these were subcontracts.


Looks like you had fun.

I bet those employees were P.O'd when they found their "Employee parking only" spots filled with snow. Thumbs Up


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Glenn Lawn Care;1734913 said:


> Danny, those headlights are tall!


Never really noticed it. :laughing:



Dogplow Dodge;1735173 said:


> Looks like you had fun.
> 
> I bet those employees were P.O'd when they found their "Employee parking only" spots filled with snow. Thumbs Up


 They know where the snow is going to be before the season starts.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Nice pics and vids bud! Where in southern NJ are you? I've got a place in Bayville.


----------

